# Unsure of how to begin...



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm not a professional trainer(tried that once for a summer, not yet) but I'm pretty sure the first thing people will tell you is to get your liability insurance in order and figure out a contract.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

You have to get insured and get the contract paperwork together.

You also have to be sure the barn will allow you to have a revolving door of horses coming and going. Will your clients pay you and then you pay the barn? Who will provide care for the horse? Can you afford to pay the board on the stall when you don't have a horse in training? (If you don't have a horse in training, you still have to pay the barn board to hold the spot for you).


----------



## nevernine2five (Jul 1, 2016)

Horses coming and going is not a problem and the stall is mine with no strings. I run the farm so I have a lot of say in what goes on. I would like to know more about this insurance. Or the step after.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Seems to me that most find clients these days by FB or linked in. 
All the best!


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Regarding finding clients, when I was looking the one thing I wanted was either a Facebook page or website that had info on services, qualifications, and good photos. Now, I'm pretty good at jumping through internet hoops to find information on someone/somewhere if its not easily available, many people aren't and will just pass by.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

One of my friends from high school began her own boarding and training business, and she's grown it quite a lot over the past few years. Here are some of the things she's done:

* Volunteered as a trainer with a local rescue. This gave her both exposure as well as experience with a lot of different horses with different backgrounds and issues. 

*She entered local trainers' challenges where she trained horses off the track, or that were young. 

*Networked with other trainers and horse folks in the area through showing, eventing, and clinics. 

If you just want to train one horse at a time, it's not hard to find someone willing to take that risk. Maybe start right at your barn with people who know you. Make sure you take care to do a great job and choose clients with care - if it's a horse you're not certain you can do a great job with, or that is beyond your skill levels, it's better to pass than to screw up a horse - bad reviews spread ten times faster than good ones.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

The FB groups in your area are good place to start advertising.
You need to first figure out what you're going to require of the owner. 
Cost, shots, condition etc. 

I evaluate every horse before it's brought in, and it's paperwork.
I personally require: negative Coggins, current shots, current farrier, dental and appropriate weight. I evaluate all of this before the horse comes in. 

You also need to decide what you want to work with. Some people don't take ponies, or Arabians, OTTB, drafts, gaited or whatever. I used to accept any horse as long as it was sound for training. Over the years I've stopped accepting stallions over 2 years old. I also have owners of rescued mares verify that the mare is not pregnant. 

The owner is going to be your issue. I've rarely, if ever truly had a problem with a horse. Have firm policies as to what you will or will not do. If the owner doesn't like it, they can find another trainer.


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

nevernine2five said:


> Horses coming and going is not a problem and the stall is mine with no strings. I run the farm so I have a lot of say in what goes on. I would like to know more about this insurance. Or the step after.



I am sure that your barn must already have insurance, so I would contact the agent about what additional insurance you would personally need. Your contract would start with the boarding contract go from there. It should state exactly what the client is expecting and what you are providing, so there is no misunderstanding later. I have never sent a horse out for training. I have always done my own, but if I were to, I would want to be present for some of the sessions as an observer and would expect some instruction for myself to be included in the package. A website or Facebook would get your name out there but I would be more inclined to go with someone recommended by word of mouth so anyone hearing of the need for a trainer like farriers, vets, feed stores, 4H groups, or rescues would be helpful. Starting any business isn't easy. Good luck


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Contact and insurance carrier (I like Plains Horizon Equine, I have used them and they have been very good to me) and they will talk you through the Care, custody, and control insurance you will need.

Just be sure to get everything you can in writing, think if you ever (god forbid) had to show up in court - Want to be sure everything is in your favor.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

SorrelHorse said:


> Just be sure to get everything you can in writing, think if you ever (god forbid) had to show up in court - Want to be sure everything is in your favor.


this is so important. have a VERY good contract.


talk about it. If your first client would like a lovely quiet trail mount and brings you a flighty, unpredictable nutcase expecting a miracle, you will end up with a very bad review. evaluate the horse before you agree to take it on, make sure its sound and compatible with the client. be straight forward from the beginning. If "princess" is a handful, express your concerns that the horse may not in fact be a good match in the long run. If they want to turn a draft horse into a 4' jumper, let them know that it isn't the best idea.


explain your approximate time frame for progress, and keep them updated along the way. a flighty, untouched 3 year old will likely take a lot longer than a well handled good minded prospect. what you accomplish in 60 days will not be the same, so make sure the owners know that, and if 2 weeks in you find you are really making no progress, call the owner and explain. It wont be pleasant to tell the owner that its not going well, but at least that keeps them in the loop and allows them to make educated decisions.


go to shows, visit tack shops, and get to know some horse people and start networking.


I've heard horror stories almost always they involved:
-Dishonest trainers
-sub par horse care
-trainers who didn't communicate well/at all
-trainers who kept milking a client for training long after they knew it was a waste of money.
-bad contracts
-no insurance.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Bluespark makes a good point. Some of the knowledge comes with experience but it's a good idea to explain to the owner what you can and cannot do. You cannot take a just off the track TB and turn him in to a family horse in 30 days, for example. People are nuts sometimes and think you have a wand in your back pocket. 30 days and you should be able to undo all the bad training and teach the horse to barrel race. So, certainly explain to the client what can and will be done.


----------



## Bright Stride Equine (Oct 20, 2016)

ApuetsoT said:


> I'm not a professional trainer(tried that once for a summer, not yet) but I'm pretty sure the first thing people will tell you is to get your liability insurance in order and figure out a contract.


^^ Yes, yes, yes!! Do that first.
Do you have a brand already? Sounds like you have your own farm. Depending on how sure you are about this and how big of a thing you want it to be I would come up with a name for it (even if it is just "(your name) training". Business cards and a website aren't a bad idea either.

Getting Clients:
You are right that word out mouth is your best friend. It's a small horse world and the connections you find are crazy. But you need some people to know, trust and believe in you before they can spread the word. Kijiji is great, I am in Ontario and it is a great thing. There are also a lot of FB groups. Or you could post an ad in a local tack store. If you wanted you could also do some freelance work, that is what I do as I don't have my own property yet. Also offering a deal is always good, things like 4 training session for the price of 3. Go and train for a couple people at their farms and at the end of it recommend full time training at your place (if you think they need it).

Best of luck!
Cait


----------

